# Dash cam and insurance companies.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m looking for a new dashcam after breaking mine. I wanted to know which dash cams insurance companies will offer discounts on.

Is there a certain brand/make that most will offer a % off your policy.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

think it depends on the insurance company, rather than the make of the dashcam mate.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

You could just call your insurance company and ask them if the have approved makes/models. 

Fish


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I know DirectLine and Admiral are not interested.

I've even heard companies increasing premiums if the dashcam is hardwired, as it could lead to a fault.....pretty ridiculous....!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I`m with AXA at the minute and they do offer a discount but only found this out today.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> I know DirectLine and Admiral are not interested.
> 
> I've even heard companies increasing premiums if the dashcam is hardwired, as it could lead to a fault.....pretty ridiculous....!


The aim here is not to threadcr*p but to make a genuine point: I don't think that most people who want these things have fully thought through having one installed, unless they are wholly angelic drivers.

Yes, it can provide evidence against other drivers/cyclists etc but equally the footage can be used in evidence (including criminal) against the owner/driver:driver:

It seems odd to assist in your own conviction, points and/or rate hike by providing the authorities/ins cos with high quality bird's eye evidence on a plate.

If there is an accident and the thing is installed, the police/investigators will download the footage. If the the thing is not visible, they might not ask whether you have one. If they do and you do have one, it might not have been on...etc etc.

However, if you have a recording and you destroy it after an accident which you could reasonably expect the police to investigate, I'd imagine the CPS would be looking at a PCoJ charge if they had evidence of your doing it...

So in my view, on balance, better off without one but certainly not an always on plumbed in one.

Peter


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Fentum said:


> The aim here is not to threadcr*p but to make a genuine point: I don't think that most people who want these things have fully thought through having one installed, unless they are wholly angelic drivers.
> 
> Yes, it can provide evidence against other drivers/cyclists etc but equally the footage can be used in evidence (including criminal) against the owner/driver:driver:
> 
> ...


What evidence does the dashcam present that CCTV/crash investigators couldn't infer themselves in the event of an accident...?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> What evidence does the dashcam present that CCTV/crash investigators couldn't infer themselves in the event of an accident...?


Well, DrEskimo, CCTV isn't everywhere and inference is different from proof, and, especially, in a criminal case that could make all the difference.

An expert witness would have to give a range if asked what speed a vehicle was travelling at on impact. If he did not, the defending lawyer would destroy him. So speed is one example. A camera still would provide much stronger evidence.

Another would be the colour of a traffic light at a given moment. A video sequence would prove definitively something that many witnesses have difficulty recalling. And which any half decent lawyer can normally raise doubts over...

Aggressive or provocative behaviour - again, usually "he said, she said" evidence in court. If you are caught on your own camera swearing or tailgating or brake-testing, it can rather undermine any defence available to you.

Of course, if you drive like a nun all the time, none of this would be an issue.

P


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Fentum said:


> Well, DrEskimo, CCTV isn't everywhere and inference is different from proof, and, especially, in a criminal case that could make all the difference.
> 
> An expert witness would have to give a range if asked what speed a vehicle was travelling at on impact. If he did not, the defending lawyer would destroy him. So speed is one example. A camera still would provide much stronger evidence.
> 
> ...


You make a fair argument.

On balance though, I think the advantages far outweigh the disadvantages, mostly because it's far more likely that I would be involved in an accident that wasn't my fault, than one where I am, due to some gross negligence of my driving etiquette....

Perhaps that is rather egotistical of me, but I don't have a history of driving like a buffon, and I certainly don't intend on starting to...!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

DrEskimo,

Sure. 

I just thought it worth sharing my thoughts but then I drive in what might be termed a brisk manner and have on occasion succumbed to various temptations:devil:!

Best

Peter


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn't think it was law that you HAD to incriminate yourself so I don't see the negative point of the argument. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

LeeH said:


> I didn't think it was law that you HAD to incriminate yourself so I don't see the negative point of the argument.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A bit of a moot point when looking a motoring law. You can't decline to answer who was driving a car if asked by the police/courts for example.

My point wasn't that you needed to hand over evidence to the police but in a case where they suspect an offence has been committed they can simply seize it - for example dash cam footage. And I don't think you could get away with destroying it (if it were evidence) either.

I was only asking whether people had considered that they might be making their own prosecution more likely by generating such images.

Peter


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had a dash cam for quite a while now and I've yet to find an insurance company to offer a discount on one, I still couldn't live with out one though.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

DrEskimo said:


> What evidence does the dashcam present that CCTV/crash investigators couldn't infer themselves in the event of an accident...?


Never mind police, insurance companies will be rubbing their hands together if they can get out of a claim because of dashcam evidence. I've heard of 2 claims thrown out because of black box evidence of excessive speed at the time of the accident!!


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've had a dash cam for quite a while now and I've yet to find an insurance company to offer a discount on one, I still couldn't live with out one though.


Completely agree. I told Admiral I had one fitted, they just noted it under 'modifications', no discount, no extra premium.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Darlofan said:


> Never mind police, insurance companies will be rubbing their hands together if they can get out of a claim because of dashcam evidence. I've heard of 2 claims thrown out because of black box evidence of excessive speed at the time of the accident!!


Yea I can imagine...!

Although you can turn off any speed indications. I doubt it will be as a accurate as a black box to be used in the same way?

In any case, if you're driving at excessive speeds then you've made your choice to run the risk IMO...


----------



## Jim Wells (May 29, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I've had a dash cam for quite a while now and I've yet to find an insurance company to offer a discount on one, I still couldn't live with out one though.


What makes you say you can't live without it? What has the benefit been?

I've been wondering whether I should get one, but I see it as like insurance, fire extinguisher etc: if I never have to use it then it is money well spent. That is more "_wouldn't want _to be without it" than "_couldn't _live without it" though. Really interested to know how you have benefited from having it.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jim Wells said:


> What makes you say you can't live without it? What has the benefit been?
> 
> I've been wondering whether I should get one, but I see it as like insurance, fire extinguisher etc: if I never have to use it then it is money well spent. That is more "_wouldn't want _to be without it" than "_couldn't _live without it" though. Really interested to know how you have benefited from having it.
> 
> ...


Purely for the fact that if your car is involved in a hit and run then dash cam will have all the evidence and footage. That's why they are worth there weight in gold.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi All,

Just viewed the conversation and thought it worth mentioning that Adrian Flux have been involved with the Dash Cam revolution as its unfolded.

In many cases a number of our insurance partners are able to offer 15% off premiums and our quotes / call centre staff have also been informed for any enquiries that they may receive.

If you'd like any more information please view our dedicated landing page on them:-

https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/dash-cam-insurance/

Any problems give us a shout.

Regards,

Dan


----------

